# oil leak front of engine



## irishone57 (Jun 5, 2019)

Hello I have an 2000 A6 2.8 quattro that leaks oil passenger side front I have changed front cam seals crank seal and valve cover gasket I did not change cam adjuster gasket but I don't think it is leaking. Any ideas


----------

